# Where to find legit gear



## Chris82xx (Apr 7, 2015)

After reading through information that was recommended to me, I've decided to not jump into steroids head first, but rather start slowly with Test. and D-Bol. My question is, where is a good place to buy from? I can find multiple websites where people are voting for their favorite place, or so they say. So what's not to say that the reviews are not asked for? Any suggestions?


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 7, 2015)

I hear if your balls fall off you can put them under your pillow and the tooth fairy will leave you a bottle of test


----------



## Seeker (Apr 7, 2015)

This is never gonna end


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 7, 2015)

Moving this to the underground section as that's the only one where source talk is allowed.


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 7, 2015)

Chris, this is not a good start for you. This is not a source board go elsewhere with source questions.
Here is some free advice, don't buy illegal substances and even more so don't buy illegal substances on the Internet. 
Cheers.


----------



## Chris82xx (Apr 7, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> I hear if your balls fall off you can put them under your pillow and the tooth fairy will leave you a bottle of test



No no, that's not true. The tooth fairy is cheap, that bitch never gives me enough.


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 7, 2015)

Chris82xx said:


> No no, that's not true. The tooth fairy is cheap, that bitch never gives me enough.



From the sound of it she never gave you any...


----------



## stonetag (Apr 8, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> From the sound of it she never gave you any...



Oh no he dident!!  lol


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 8, 2015)

Pm rumpy for source


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2015)

You are right to be skeptical of those sites.  You have to be able to trust your source? How do you build trust? Time.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 8, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> You are right to be skeptical of those sites.  You have to be able to trust your source? How do you build trust? Time.



This!...........................


----------



## DrBanner (Apr 8, 2015)

You could try milking a bull. Never tried it but heard some people has gotten good results.


----------



## KingTolo (Apr 8, 2015)

I tell you where man, you must keep this confidential

You need to fly into jfk on saturday, take the 2 train to penn station, "wear i green shirt fyi" walk in penn station until you find the pizzeria, a guy name jorge will br awaiting you about 5pm on saturday, you will know who he is, he will guide you to the proper taxi, hope in with him, they will take you to "the spot" ask for sanzone say samson sent you, they would say what are you here for? All you have to say is this keyword THE SKY IS BLUE, THE GRASS IS GREEN LIKE THE HULK. they will then bring you to get you what you need


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 8, 2015)

So I googled "legit gear" and came up with 1,620,000 hits.  Does anyone do any research anymore?


----------



## Kento40 (Apr 9, 2015)

Lol! Someone is gonna get scammed hard.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 9, 2015)

Dicks sells quality fishing "gear".....


----------



## Shraba (Apr 16, 2015)

Even being a new guy (like me) you've gotta know what can and can't be asked, that being one of the biggest ones...
Oh and nice to meet everyone


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 16, 2015)

If it doesn't say "legit" in the url, it's no good :32 (1):


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 16, 2015)

DrBanner said:


> You could try milking a bull. Never tried it but heard some people has gotten good results.



I'd start with these bulls here.  Probably all you'll need...EVER!  If their piss isn't strong enough, their semen most definitely will be.  I don't know how pushing that through a 25g will be though, might have to try something like a 22g or 20g.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 16, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> I hear if your balls fall off you can put them under your pillow and the tooth fairy will leave you a bottle of test



Wouldn't she (he?) be called the nut pixie? Or the gnad gnome. I hear it lives in dicksie hollow.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 16, 2015)

DrBanner said:


> You could try milking a bull. Never tried it but heard some people has gotten good results.



when I was little my friends dad had a friend named vinny goonbotz he was JAAAACKED he said he would go to the butcher and get bulls balls and grind them in a blender with his protein shake.


----------



## Rookie52 (Apr 26, 2020)

Samson fast legit good products


----------



## HighHeater (Apr 26, 2020)

ok for post 1 why bump a post from 2015


----------



## bib1906bailey (May 26, 2022)

Chris82xx said:


> After reading through information that was recommended to me, I've decided to not jump into steroids head first, but rather start slowly with Test. and D-Bol. My question is, where is a good place to buy from? I can find multiple websites where people are voting for their favorite place, or so they say. So what's not to say that the reviews are not asked for? Any suggestions?


This is the wrong place to ask that question. Every one ( except me, of coarse) on this site is full of shit and don’t know where to get anything real. They all pretend that the placebo that get from a guy that knows a guy is legit stuff and that they test it, blah blah. Steroids are a joke, and do more harm than good. People that try taking steroids are just trying to compensate for their tiny penis syndrome. From what I’ve seen, this is just a site that allows homos to mingle and flirt with one another. Workout hard, eat right, and take your vitamins. By far your best option.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 26, 2022)

bib1906bailey said:


> This is the wrong place to ask that question. Every one ( except me, of coarse) on this site is full of shit and don’t know where to get anything real. They all pretend that the placebo that get from a guy that knows a guy is legit stuff and that they test it, blah blah. Steroids are a joke, and do more harm than good. People that try taking steroids are just trying to compensate for their tiny penis syndrome. From what I’ve seen, this is just a site that allows homos to mingle and flirt with one another. Workout hard, eat right, and take your vitamins. By far your best option.


If you didnt resurrect a 7yo thread for no reason I would have given you the "like"... but pointless first post, op been gone for a long time. Try a current thread next time you want to grace us all with your wisdom.


----------



## Pooh6369 (May 26, 2022)

bib1906bailey said:


> This is the wrong place to ask that question. Every one ( except me, of coarse) on this site is full of shit and don’t know where to get anything real. They all pretend that the placebo that get from a guy that knows a guy is legit stuff and that they test it, blah blah. Steroids are a joke, and do more harm than good. People that try taking steroids are just trying to compensate for their tiny penis syndrome. From what I’ve seen, this is just a site that allows homos to mingle and flirt with one another. Workout hard, eat right, and take your vitamins. By far your best option.


Yup you nailed it, but why stereotype us as homo's??












Can I get a dick pic???


----------

